# Bubbles under mud



## Brad1970 (3 d ago)

So, I used a Primer, not sealer on the torn drywall. My screw up. I now have bubbles. What’s the easiest way to trim out bubbles and seal again, Inow have Roman Pro -999 Rx-35 to seal with. Should I just score and pull the bad spots??? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

cut around and peel them off. prime with guards or similar sealer. then do it again when the next ones pop out. its never done deal till last coat of paint has dried! hate fixing walls like those!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Brad1970 said:


> View attachment 42068
> 
> View attachment 42069
> 
> So, I used a Primer, not sealer on the torn drywall. My screw up. I now have bubbles. What’s the easiest way to trim out bubbles and seal again, Inow have Roman Pro -999 Rx-35 to seal with. Should I just score and pull the bad spots??? Any advice appreciated.


I agree with picks, if the areas are close connect them with a skim coat.


----------

